# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  KÜRTLERİN TÜRKLÜĞÜ: Kürtler Türktür

## anau2

KÜRTLERİN TÜRKLÜĞÜ

Tarih, Dil, Antropoloji, Etnografya, Etnoloji, Milli Destanlar, Gelenekler ve Folklor bakımından incelemeler

Prof Dr. Fahrettin Kırzıoğlu
1995 İstanbul

GİRİŞ

Muhterem misafirler, aziz Arkadaşlar, sevgili Öğrenciler!

Burada sizlere, 2700 yıllık Türk tarihinin, yazık ki az bilinen bir yönünü açıklayacağım. Doğuda 100. boylam da denilen Tul dairesinden, yani Moğolistan kuzeyindeki Baykal Gölü batısından; batıda Viyana doğrusuna kadar ki 17. Tul dairesi arasında ve kuzeyde, 55. paralel de denilen arz dairesinden, güneyde Afganistan ve Basra Körfezinin bulunduğu 30. arz dairesi aralarındaki beş ayrı bölgede, tarih boyunca görülen Kürt adlı Türk uruklarını, tarih ve dil bakımından tanıtmaya çalışacağım. Bendeniz bu konuyu , Mayıs1946�da İstanbul�da �Tasvir� gazetesinde üç makale halinde yazdığım �Kürmanç Kürtlerinin Aslı� adlı yazımdan beri 22 yıldır makale, konferans, risale ve kitaplarım ile işlemekteyim. Ankara�da toplanan �VI. Türk Tarih Kongresi Bildiriler� kitabında çıkmış ve ayrı basımı da yapılmıştır.
__________________________________________________ ________

KÜRTLERİN TÜRKLÜĞÜ-2

24/2/2008 · Kategori: Kurtlere Dair

KÜRT ADININ MANASI

Asıl konumuza girerken, hiçbir İran veya Aryanı toplulukta görülmeyip, yalnız Türk ve Oğuzlar kolundan gelen urukların adı olan Kürt deyiminin, anlamından işe başlayalım. Başta Macar dilcileri olmak üzere, Türkologlar, doğru olarak Kürt adının, Türkçe yatkın kar , sertleşmiş kar, yazın dağ başlarında bulunan ve geç eriyen kar anlamına geldiğini belirtmişlerdir. Türkistan, Kırım ve Kafkas İllerinde bugünde, kar anlamına kullanılan Kürt sözü, Azerbaycan ile Anadoluda , kışın insanı, hayvanı ve kızağı batırmaz derecede, tahta gibi sert kar yığını demek olan kurtuk (Ah ıska, Artvin, Çorum, Kırşehir), kürtük (Kars, Erzurum, Erzincan, Sivas, Amasya, Malatya, Diyarbakır, Bitlis, Hakkari) ve kürtün (Kastamonu,Bolu, Edirne, Konya, Isparta*) deyimlerinde yaşamaktadır, ki bu sonuncular, dağların kuzey ve kuytu yerlerinde yaz ortalarına kadar kalan kar anlamına gelmektedir. Tipi veya boranın çukur yerlere doldurduğu ve sertleşerek uzun zaman kalan kar yığını anlamına da gelen kurtuk-kürtük ile, Orta Asya (Doğu) ve Kuzey Türk dillerindeki kar demek olan Kürt sözü, yatkın ve sertleşmiş karın üzerinde yürünürken çıkan, Kürt-Kürt gibi sesten kalmadır.

Bundan 900 yıl önceleri yazılmış olan Kaş garlı nın Divanü Lügati Türk adlı büyük sözlüğünde, Kürt deyimi iki anlamda geçmektedir. :

1-At arpanı (arpayı Kürt Kürt yedi cümlesi misal veriliyor ve insanın hıyar (salatalık) gibi sert nesneleri yerken çıkarılan sese de Kürt-Kürt (şimdiki İstanbul ağzımızla kütür-kütür) deniyor ;

2-Yay, kamçı ve değnek gibi (sert, dayanıklı nesneler yapılan kayın ağacına da , Kürt dendiği belirtiliyor.

Azerbaycan, Dağıstan ve Doğu Anadoluda Çoban Hesabı (Takvimi) içinde gücük (şubat) ayı sonunda ki üçüncü cemre de Kürdoğlu veya Kürdoğlu Kayada Kaldığı Gece denilen sayılı bir gün vardır. İnanışa göre, bu sırada Kürdoğlu, yarı geceye kadar soğuktan titreyip, diş dişe vururken, yarı geceden sonra, çağ (mevsim) dönüp, yer nefes aldığından, kışın dondurucu soğuğu sona erer ; yazın (İlk baharın) ilk saatlerinde başlar. Bu yüzden Çıldır Gölü gibi, kışın kızaklar ve hayvan sürüleri geçen üzeri buzlanmış sulardan, artık hiç geçilmez. Bu Çoban Hesabı ndaki Kürdoğlu deyimi, halk inanışına göre, Kar Adamının oğlu, Kar Oğlu dur ve artık ondan sonra, İnsanoğlu nun bulunduğu bölgelerden uzaklaşıp, gözden yitermiş!

Biraz sonra göreceğimiz gibi, Kürklerin Kürt adlı uruğu, yazın tepesinde ve kuzeyde kar bulunan yüksek yaylaklarda yaşadıklarından, böyle anılmışlardır. Biz, bu adın eş anlamını, Karluk diye tanınan Oğuzlarda da görmekteyiz. XIII. Yüzyıldan kalma Uygurca yazılı Oğuz Kağan Destanı nda, Orta Asyadaki yüce Tanrı Dağlar bölgesinde yaşayan Karluk (kar-lık) Türklerine bu adın, kar içinde yaşadıkları için Oğuz Kağan tarafından verildiği belirtilmektedir. Türkistanın güney kesiminde Afganistana değin yayılan Karluklar, 751 Talas Savaşı sırasında İslam Arapların tarafını tutarak, Çinlilerin yenilmesini sağlamışlardı. Bu Karluk Türklerinin güneyde devlet kuran bir koluna verilen Abdal adının, kuzey-Hint dilince, karlık (karlı yerde yaşayan) anlamına geldiği tespit edilmiştir. Çin kaynaklarında bunlara Ye-ta/ Hu-ta, 568deki Bizans kroniklerinde Heptalit (=Haptallar) ve İslam Arap eserlerinde Ha batıla(Habtallar) denilmekte idi. Hintçe kaynaklar bunların, Huna (Hun Türkleri) soyundan geldiğini belirtir. 563-567 yılları arasındaki savaşlar ile Göktürkler ve müttefiki Sasanlı İranlılar, Tanrı Dağların doğu ve batısına yayılarak geniş bir imparatorluk halinde yaşayan bu Heptalit/haptallar/Abdallar Devletini yıkarak, aralarında paylaşmışlardı. İşte bu Karluk/Abdal Türkleri kolundan bugün Türkiyede Bingölden Silifkeye ve Adapazarına kadar yer yer yayılmış olarak Abdallar veya Abdalan (=Abdallar) adıyla Kürtler, Zazalar, Türkmenler ve Yörükler topluluğu içinde, çoğu göçebe ve çalgıcı,oyuncu olarak tanınan oymaklar vardır. Köy adlarında da hatıraları yaşayan ve ana dilleri kür maçça, zazaca veya Türkçe olan Anadoludaki bu Abdalan/Abdalların adının, Karluk (=karlı dağ bölgesinde yaşayan) anlamından geldiği ve hepsinin Afganistan ile doğusundaki eski Haptallardan oldukları anlaşılmıştır.

Kısacası, hiçbir İran veya Hint-Avrupalı/Aryani topluluğunda bulunmayan Kürt veya buna benzer bir etnik topluluk, yalnız Moğolistan kuzey batısındaki Sayan Dağlarından Viyanaya ve Sibirden Basra Körfezine kadar ki yerlerde yaşayan Türkler arasında, güçlü ve kalabalık bir uruk (kavim) olarak görülmektedir. Bunların adı da , tarihçi ve Türkologların belirttiği üzere, Türkçede Kürt, Kürtlük, kürtün deyimlerindeki gibi sertleşmiş veya yaza da kalan kar yığını anlamına gelmektedir. Azerbaycan ile Türkiyede köylülerin : Kürdün bir yanı dağ olmazsa yaşayamaz biçimindeki atasözü ve Kars, Erzurum Halay türkülerinden birinde : Allah Kürdü yaratmış, Dağlar khali (boş kalmıya mısraları da koyuncu ve çoban Kürtlerin, karlı yaylaklar bölgesini severek, böyle yerlerde yaşamalarının hatırasından kalmadır. Oğuzların bir kolu Tanrı Dağlar bölgesi ve çevresinde karluk ve kuzey Hintlilerce Abdal/Haptal diye tanındığı gibi, Asyanın kuzey ve batısında da, aynı anlamda Kürt (Karduk/Kortuk/Kortik ve Batı Sibirde Kürdak varyantları ile) diye anılan Türk/Oğuz kolu tarih boyunca tanınmıştır.

I. BÖLÜM : Tarih Bakımından Kürtlerin Türklüğü
Bizim araştırmalarımıza göre, M.Ö. VIII. Yüzyılda Orta Asyanın doğusuna hakim Hunlar (Hiyung-nu) kolundan gelip, Tanrı Dağlar bölgesine yerleşerek burada karluk ve Abdal/Haptal (Heptalit) adıyla tanınan Oğuzlara karşılık ; Saka (İskit) birliği içindeki Oğuzların karlı dağ/yaylak bölgelerinde yaşayanlarına, Kürt ve bunun benzeri adlar verilmiştir. Yani, Karluk/Abdal urukları, Hunlar kolundan olup ; Kürtler ise , sakalar (İskitler) topluluğundaki yüce dağlar bölgesinde yaşayan Oğuzlardandır. Biz, tarih boyunca Sakaların ülkesinde başlıca beş ülke ve bölgede Kürt adıyla tanınan göçebe toplulukları görmekteyiz. Bunları, doğudan batıya ve kuzeyden güneye yayılış yönlerine göre, sırasıyla gözden geçirelim.

Yenisey Kürtleri :
Türklerin Sibir ve Avrupalıların Sibirya/Siberya dedikleri, Asyanın bütün kuzeyini kaplayan geniş ülkelerin ortasından geçen ulu ırmağın adı, Türkçe Yeniseydir. Bu Yenisey Irmağı başlarında, Göktürklerin Kögmen dediği Sayan Dağları (En yükseği 3490 m.) arasında, küçük dağ gölleriyle donanmış çok güzel ve bol otlaklı yeşil yaylaklar vardır. Moğolistanın kuzeybatısı ile Baykal Gölünün batısında bulunan Yenisey başlarındaki bu toprakların doğu kesiminde, bugün Sovyet Rusyaya tabi Tannu-Tuva adlı bir Muhtar Türk Cumhuriyeti vardır. Yüzölçümü 200 bin Km. tutan bu ülkede, ikinci Göktürk Kağanlığından (681 yılından) önce yaşayıp, Altı Oğuzlara komşu bulunan ve sürüler ile yılkılar besleyip geçinen Kürt adlı göçebeye bir Türk uruğu vardır. Bu Yenisey Kürtleri, 650 yıllarından öce, daha doğrusu, Doğu Göktürklerinin 630-681 yılları arasında Çin İmparatorluğuna tabi bulunduğu sırada, güçlü bir el-kanlık (il-han) kurmuştu. Sayan Atay Dağları çevresinde ve Yenisey başlarında yaşayan Türkler, Orkun Irmağı bölgesindeki Doğu Göktürklerinden kalma anıtlardaki yazıdan daha eski olup, Yenisey Yazısı denilen 39 harfli en eski Türk alfabesini kullanıyorlardı.

Göktürk veya Orkun yazısının eski biçimi sayılan yenisey Yazısı ile yazılı 32mezar taşı bulunarak okunmuştur ; bunların hepsi Türkçedir. Yenisey Yazıtları (Kitabeleri) denilen bu anıt mezar taşlarının en uzun yazılanı, 12 satırlı olup, 650 yıllarından önce ölen Kürt Elkanlığı hükümdarı Alp Uranguya aittir ve ölünün ağzından Türkçe bir ağıt gibi yazılmıştır. Yenisey Irmağının baş kollarından Elegeş Suyu boyunda bulunduğundan, Elegeş Yazıtı da denilen bu anıt, çok büyük bir bitevi taş yontularak üzerine yazılmış olup; yere gömülü bulunan bu taşın topraktan yukarısı, 320 santim boyunda ve en geniş yeri 60 santim enindedir. Bu koca taşı, Yenisey Kürtleri uruğu, kendi padişahları için mezar anıtı olarak dikmiştir. Elegeş Yazıtının 8. satırında, bizi ilgilendiren şu sözler yazılıdır:

(Men) Kürt El-Kan Alp-Urangu, altunlug keşigim bantım belde; Elim, tokuz-kırk yaşım. 14. yüzyıllık bu Türkçe cümleleri, bugünkü dilimize şöylece aktarabiliriz : (Ben) Kürt İl-hani (Padişahı Alp-Urunguyum, altından yapılmış okluğumu bağladım belime ; Elim (Devletim ve Milletim) ben 39 yaşımda öldüm.

100.Doğu boylamı bölgesinde Yenisey Kürtlerinden ve 1300 yıldan önce kalan Elkan Alp-Urangunun yazılı mezar taşında, zengin hayvan sürülerinden de bahsediliyor ve buradaki Kürt adı güçlü uruğun, Türk soyundan olup, Türkçe konuşup yazdığını gösteriyor. Asyanın bu kadar doğu ve kuzey kesimine, eskiden hiçbir İranlı ve Aryani kavim gelmemiştir. Yenisey başları, Türklerin Anayurdunun doğu kuzey kesimidir. Böyle iken, henüz mektep kitaplarımızda, bu Yenisey Kürtlerinden hiç bahsedilmediği gibi, eski bir Rus diplomatı olan ve Çarlığın son yıllarında başkent Petersburg/Petrograd (şimdi eningrad) daki  Kürtler Masası Şefi sıfatı ile, Rusların 1914-1917 arasında, Karstan İskenderuna ve Tebrizden Basra Körfezine ilerleyen ordularına, yol üzerindeki Kürtlerden nasıl istifade edilebileceğini, gizli ve numaralanmış olarak basılan bir kitabında anlatan V. Minorskynin 1927de İslam Ansiklopedisinin Avrupa dillerindeki nüshalarında yazdığı Kürtler maddesinde de, asla bu hususa dokunulmamıştır. Ne yazık ki, bu korkunç Türk düşmanı ve Rusların Kürtleri bizden ayırıcı faaliyetlerinin akıl hocası olan Prof.V. Minorskynin Kürtler makalesi, 1955te çıkan Türkçe İslam Ansiklopedisinde, olduğu gibi tercüme edilerek, basılmıştır!...

Umarız ki, İ.Ü.Edebiyat Fakültesi Profesörleri, Türk Ansiklopedisinin zeyil Cildinde, Kürtler üzerine doğru ve ilmi bilgileri vererek, bu açık ve korkunç hatayı düzeltsinler.

Beş Kürtlük bölgesinden en doğudaki olan bu Yenisey Kürtleri, sonradan doğudan gelen yeni göçlerin baskısı ile, batıya göçmüşler ve İrtiş Irmağı ile Tobol Suyu boylarına yerleşmişlerdir. Bu yeni yurtlarındayken, batıdan don Kazakları Hatamanı Yermakın 1581-1582de İrtiş boylarını top ve tüfekli birlikleriyle, Ruslar hesabına istilası ve Ortodoksluğu zorla yaymak istemesi üzerine, Türk Mollaları bunları XVI.Yüzyıl sonlarında, İslam dinine kazandırmış ve Kam (Şaman) dinini bıraktırmışlardır. Son 400 yıldan beri bu eski Yenisey Kürtlerinin Batı Sibirde torunlarına, Kürdak denildiği biliniyor. Çarlık çağında Ruslar bunlara resmen, Tara-Tatarları Tobol Tatarları ve yurtlarına da, Kurdak- Heskaya Vosolt derlerdi.Dilleri Türkçedir.*

Yenisey Kürtlerinin,M.Ö. VII.Yüzyılda doğuda Tanrı Dağlar ile Çin sınırına dayanan ve batıda Karpat Dağları ile Tuna Boylarına uzanan,güneyde Filistin ve Mısır kapılarına varan koca Saka/İskit İmparatorluğunun,kuzeydoğu ucundaki Türkleri teşkil ettikleri, anlaşılıyor.

Batı Türkistan veya Horasan-Afgan Kürtleri :
Ortaçağ başlarında, İranı kuzeydoğu kesimi ile bugünkü Türkmenistan ve Afganistan bölgelerine Doğu Ülkesi anlamında Farsça Khorasan ve (Topkapı Sarayı-Oğuz Namesindeki gibi) Türkçe Gün doğusu-Genkyer denirdi. Horasanın Doğu İran ile Bakı Afgan kesimlerine, burada yerleşen Saka Türklerine göre İlk ve Ortaçağlarda Secistan/Seistan denilmiştir. İran destanlarında eşsiz bir pehlivan,yiğit olarak anılan Zaloğlu Rüstemde, işte bu Secistanlı Sakalar soyundandır. İstanbul Üniversitesinde Umumi Türk Tarihi Kürsü Profesörü olup, bu uğurda dünyaca tanınmış bir otorite sayılan Sayın Hocam Ahmet Zeki Velidi TOGAN, yazılı kaynaklardaki Horasan Sakaları dilinden kalma yer ve kişi adlarındaki Türkçe sözleri ayıklayıp ortaya çıkarmıştır.

IV.-V. Yüzyıllarda Sasanlılar, Horasandaki Merv ile Bavurd şehirleri çevresinde, (24 Oğuzlardan iki boyu teşkil eden) Khalaç adlı Türklerin göçebe olarak yaşadığını bildirirler. 591 yılında Batı Göktürklerinin yardımı ile İran Devletine hakim olup, Bağdat yanındaki başkent Ktezifonda tahtı ele geçiren Horasan Sakalarının Arşaklılar kolundan Behram Çopin kardeşine,mensup bulunduğu uruna göre, Kürdi ve kız kardeşine Kürdiyye denildiğini, 915te eserini bitiren ünlü İslam tarihçisi Taberi, İran kaynaklarından alarak bildirmektedir. İranlılığın koyu olarak yaşadığı Taberistandan yetişen bu müellifin, Arapçaya göre yazıldığı bu Kürdi ve bunun müennes (feminen) biçimdeki Kürdiyye gibi nispet bildiren sıfatlarla anılan kardeş ve kız kardeşin adları, İran tahtını zorla ele geçiren ve Sasanlı düşmanı olan Behram Çopin (Çüpin)in de, Kürtlerden olduğunu gösterir. Bu yüzdendir ki, Bitlis Sancakbeyi Şeref Handa İran Şahlarından Behram Çübinin, Kürtler Taifesinden olduğuna işaret etmiştir.
__________________________________________________ ________
2/1/2009 - Kürtleşen Türk boyları - Kürtleşen Türkler 
Kategori: egitim_kultur_hobi_kadin_mizah_karikatur_KITAP_SII R_SOZ_saglik_EVRIM_mevlana_ATA , Kitap
Kürtleşen Türk boyları - Kürtleşen Türkler

Gazeteci Macit Gürbüz, Kürtleşen Türkler isimli kitabında ilginç asimilasyon örneklerine yer verildi. Yazar, asimilasyonun Türklüğün adeta kaderi olduğunu ileri sürüyor.

Kürtleşen TürklerGürbüzün, Selenge Yayınlarında çıkan Kürtleşen Türkler adlı araştırma kitabında, Selçuklulardan Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin ilk yıllarına kadar bir çok Türk boyunun mezhep çatışmaları ve iskan politikaları nedeniyle Kürtleştiği iddiaları yer alıyor. Asimilasyon adeta Türklüğün kaderi olmuş diyen Gürbüz, kitabı ile ilgili yaptığı açıklamada, 3 yıl süren araştırma sonucu 400′ü aşkın kaynaktan derlediği bilgilerle Türkiyede bu alanda yapılan ilk çalışmayı gerçekleştirdiğini ifade etti.

Kaleme aldığı konunun çok hassas olduğunu ve kitabının bazı çevreler tarafından tepkiyle karşılanacağını anlatan Gürbüz, Ben tarihi kaynaklara dayanarak bir gerçeği gözler önüne sermeye çalıştım diye konuştu.

KİTAPTAN BAZI ÖRNEKLER

Osmanlı-Safavi çekişmesinin Anadolu birçok Türk boyunun Kürtleşmesine neden olduğu anlatılan kitapta, Orta Çağın Türklere bıraktığı başlıca mirasın Kürtleşen milyonlarca Türk olduğu vurgulandı. Güney Doğuda bulunan Zazaların kendilerini Sümerlerin devamı saydıkları hatırlatılan kitapta, 120 aşiretten oluşturuldukları ileri sürelen Zazaların çoğunun Beyler, Kubatlı, Pınarlı, Hörmekli, Karaballı gibi Türkçe adlar taşıdığına dikkat çekildi.

Yüzlerce aşirete sahip Karakeçili aşiretinin Anadolunun birçok yöresinde yaşadıklarını, batıdakilerin kendilerini Türk, doğudakilerin ise Kürt saydıkları ifade edilen kitapta, aşiretin tarihi kaynaklarda Ekrad-ı Aşiret-i Karakeçeli olarak isimlendirildiğini ve Bozuluş Türkmenlerindendir diye yer aldığı savunuldu.

GAGAUZ TÜRKLERİ

Gagauz Türklerinin bir bölümünün baskılar nedeniyle Anadoluya göç etmek zorunda kaldığı ifade edilen kitapta, Gagauzların önce Trakyaya yerleştiklerini, daha sonra Talasa göç ettikleri belirtilerek, buradan da Erzurumun Hınıs ilçesine geldikleri kaydedildi. Hınıs ilçesinde Karaçoban beldesini kuran Gaguzların burada Kürtleştiği ileri sürüldü. 16. yüzyılda Mardin Sancağında yaşayan Türk kökenli aşiretlerin zaman içinde Kürtleştiğinin kaynaklarda yer aldığı belirtilen kitapta, Pinyanişi aşiretinin ileri gelenlerinden Ahmet Koçun Prof. Dr. Orhan Türkdoğana aşiretini anlatırken, Aslımız Orta Asyadan geliyor dediğine işaret edildi.

Kürt tarihi yazarı Bitlisli Şeref Hanın Şerifname adlı eserinde Tunceli ve yöresinde hükümdar ve beyliklerin soy bakımından Türkmen olduklarını ve Turani ırkından geldiklerini ifade ettiği belirtilen kitapta, Şeyh Sait İsyaninın elebaşlarından Seyit Abdulkadirin Diyarbakırda kurulan mahkemenin üyelerinden Ali Saip Beyin Seyitlik nereden geliyor? sorusuna Abdulkadir Geylani ahfadındanım. Aslen Kürt değilim, Kürdistanda yerleşmişim dediği aktarıldı.

OSMANLI KAYITLARI

Osmanlı arşivlerinde Hınıslu ve Çemişgezeklü oymaklarının Kürt olduğunun kayıt altına alındığını, fakat Hınıslu Oymağının yerleşim adlarının Ayğut, Kara Güne, Deli Budak adlarının Divan-u Lügatit Türkde yer aldığına dikkat çekilen kitapta, İranın Horasan bölgesindeki Kürtleştirilen Türklerin öyküsünü Müge Çetinkayanın kaleme aldığı hatırlatıldı.

YAŞAR KEMAL TÜRKMEN ASILLI İDDİASI

Ünlü romancı Yaşar Kemalin Kürt olarak bilindiğini fakat Türkmen asıllı olduğu iddia edilen kitapta, Prof. Dr. Orhan Türkdoğanın saha araştırmaları sırasında elde ettiği bilgilere yer verildi. Yaşar Kemalin ailesinin Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun doğduğu Söğütten Vanın Erciş ilçesine yerleştiği anlatılan kitapta, Türkdoğanın Orhan Kemalin amcası Mehmet Kemal ile yaptığı söyleşinden de bir bölüm yer almakta.

KİTAP HAKKINDA BİLGİ

Talihte Türkler kadar çabuk asimile alan başka bir millet tanımadım. Merhum Alpaslan Türkeş böyle diyordu. Merhum Prof. Dr. Mehmet Eröz ise. Pozantı ilçesi yakınında Kürt köyü diye gösterilen üç köye vardığında, halkın tamamen Türkçe konuştuğunu, ama belli ki Osmanlıdan beri hırpalanmışlığın verdiği buruklukla Eskiden Türklük, simdi Kürdük dediklerini içi yanarak naklediyordu.

Hiçbir etnolog dili etnik işaret olarak kabul etmez. Eğer dili etnik işaret kabul edersek, İbranice bilmeyen Musevileri, Ermenice bilmeyen Ermenileri, Çerkezce bilmeyen Çerkezleri nereye koyacağız? Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı olmak ayrı şey, Türk olmak tamamen başka bir şeydir. Çünkü Türk olunmaz, Türk doğulur. Aynı şekilde Kürt olunmaz, Kürt doğulur. Herhangi bir insanın herhangi bir dili konuşuyor olması, onun o dili konuşan halktan olmasını gerektirmez.
Okuma yazma bilmeyen halkların çok çabuk dil değiştirdiklerini kaydeden Rus tarihçisi Gumilev, muhatabına şöyle diyor ve eserinde: Pekâla, dedim kendisine, benim anam çocukluğunda altı yaşına kadar Fransızca konuşmuş, Rusçayı ise daha sonra okula başlayıp, sokaklarda kız arkadaşlarıyla oyun oynarken öğrenmiş. Demek o günlerden sonra Fransız değil, Rus olmuştur. Peki bu durumda altı yaşma kadar Fransız mıydı?.. İrlandalılar 200 yıl boyunca kendi dillerini unutarak İngilizce konuştular, ama sonra isyan edip İngiltereden koptular.. Eğer dili esas olarak hüküm verirsek, bu iki yüz yıl boyunca onlar gerçekten İngiliz iniydiler?

Tarih şuurunu sahip olmayan halklar yok olup gitmeye mahkumdur.

Yazar: Macit Gürbüz
Yayınevi: Selenge Yayınları
Etiket Fiyatı: 15,00 YTL

ISBN : 975-8839-48-9
Basım Tarihi : Şubat 2007
__________________________________________________ __________

Türkiyede Kürt yoktur

Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Halaçoğlu;nun bu iddiası tarihçilerin tepkisini çekti.
"Bu iddiasını ispatlasın yoksa töhmet altında kalır. Bu bilim adamlığının ötesine gider..."

Kayseri;de ;Türk Tarihi ve Kültüründe Avşarlar; konulu sempozyuma katılan Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu, Kürtler ve Kürt Alevileri hakkında açıklamalarda bulundu. Prof.Dr. Halaçoğlu, Türkiye;de yaşayan Kürtler;in Türkmen kökenli, Kürt Alevileri;nin ise ;Ermeni kökenli; olduğunu iddia etti. Dadaloğlu Şenlikleri kapsamında Avşarelleri Düşünce ve Kültür Dergisi tarafından düzenlenen uluslararası sempozyuma katılan Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu, ülkedeki etnik konusuna ışık tutacak açıklamalarda bulundu. AKP Kayseri Milletvekili Sadık Yakut;un da katıldığı sempozyuma Türk Cumhuriyetleri ve çevre illerde yaşayan Avşarlar geldi. Ülkede etnik birçok grubun yaşadığını dile getiren Prof. Dr. Halaçoğlu insanları ayırmanın ülkeleri böleceğini söyledi.

Ancak herkesin kendi etnik kökenini bilmesi gerektiğini de vurgulayan Prof. Dr. Halaçoğlu, yabancı arşiv belgelerine ve araştırmalarına dayanarak yaptığı konuşmada şöyle dedi: Müslümanlığı kabul etmiş ve kendisini Türk olarak kabul etmiş insanlar gelip Anadolu;ya yerleşmiştir. Dolayısıyla bunları bir mozayik olarak kabul etmek farkına varmadan ülke içerisinde de bir takım gruplaşmalara neden olmaktadır. Bu konuda özellikle siyasetçilerin çok dikkatli olması gerekir.

Araştırmalarımızda Kürt diye bildiğimiz insanların aslında yapısal olarak ;Türkmen asıllı; olduğunu, Kürt Alevi olarak bilinen vatandaşların ise ;Ermeni kökenli; olduğunu gördük. Ülkeyi bölmeye çalışan ;TİKKO ve PKK; terör örgütlerinin içinde yer alan insanların birçoğu Ermeni dönmesi Kürtlerden oluşuyor. TİKKO ve PKK hareketi bizim bildiğimiz gibi Kürt hareketi değildir; 
__________________________________________________ _____________________
KÜRTLERİN TÜRKLÜĞÜ PKK-ERMENİ İLİŞKİSİ

Muharrem Günay SIDDIKOĞLU

KÜRTLERİN TÜRKLÜĞÜ

Milliyet Nazariyeleri ve Milli Hayat adlı eserin değerli müellifi Mehmet İzzet: Türk kimdir? Sorusuna Kendini Türk bilendir şeklinde cevap verildiğini belirttikten sonra; Bu söz doğru bir sözdür; fakat eksik bir sözdür diyor.
Ve şöyle devam ediyor:Ben Türküm diyen insan aynı zamanda gerçekten Türk olmalıdır.
Türkiyede bir takım güdümlü güçler tarafından tartışmaya açılan milli kimliğimizin, alt kimlik, üst kimlik meselelerinin cevapları da Mehmet İzzetin Ben Türküm diyen aynı zamanda Türk olmalıdır tespitinde yatıyor.
Hiç şüphesiz MİLLETLER , Cenâb-ı Hakın Kuran-ı Kerimde çeşitli ayetlerde, Ben sizi tanışsınlar bilişsinler, hayırlı hizmetlerde yarışsınlar diye, farklı dillerde ve farklı renklerde, şube şube, millet, millet yarattım (Bak,Hucurat 13, Rum 22) dediği ve insanı medeniyetin gelişmesine, oluşmasına katkıda bulunmak amacıyla yarattığı orijinal değerlerdir. Bu orijinal değerler olarak yaratılan milletlerin bir çok ortak özellikleri olduğu gibi onları birbirinden ayıran farklı özellikleri hayat tarzları da vardır. Adına Kültür denilen farklı özellikler Millet ve milliyeti, bilim, fen ve teknoloji gibi ortak özelliklerde İnsani Medeniyeti oluşturmaktadır. Öyleyse bir millet olmak ve bir millete ait olmak, bir bütünlük ve çokluk içerisinde bir farklılıktır. Yani her millet bir kültürü oluşturur, veya bir başka ifadeyle her kültür bir milleti oluşturur. Bir fert belirli bir kültüre ait bir milletin içerisinde doğar, o kültürü alır ve o kültüre ve o terbiyeye göre yetişerek o milletin bir ferdi olup, aidiyet duygusuyla o millete bağlanır ve genelde bu bir kader meselesidir. Ferdin elinde hangi kültürün içinde doğmak büyümek gibi bir seçim şansı yoktur. Yâni, bir millete mensup olmak bir noktada kader işidir.

Onun için biz Türklük kaderimiz.. diyoruz. Bu kader bazen farklı ırklardan ve soylardan olan insan topluluklarını da bir araya getirir, bir coğrafyada toplar ve tarih içerisinde ortak bir kültürün ve bir milletin oluşmasını sağlar. Yani millet, bir irâdi (seçime bağlı) bir kavram olmadığı gibi ırkî (Aynı ırktan gelen insanların oluşturduğu) bir kavram da değildir. Bir milleti oluşturan fertlerin ve boyların büyük bir çoğunluğu aynı ırktan gelseler de, millet aynı ırktan gelen insanların oluşturduğu bir birlik değil, aynı soydan geldiklerine inanan ve aynı kültürden insanların oluşturduğu bir birliktir.. Kaldı ki tarih, köken açısından da Türkiyede yaşayan ve Türk milletini oluşturan insanların aynı kökten geldiklerini gösteriyor.
Nasıl ki büyük insanlık ailesini oluşturan milletlerin farklı kültürleri ve farklı adları varsa, bir milleti oluşturan toplulukların, aşiretlerin, boylarında farklı adları ve bir takım mahalli farklılıkları vardır. (Bunlara alt kültür deniyor) Bu farklılıklar bir ayrılık ve ayrıştırmacılık vesilesi değil ortak ve milli kültüre renk ve zenginlik veren ve ve o kültürü o milleti oluşturan orijinal değerlerdir.Bu bakımdan bu farklı orijinallikleri, (konuşma, adetler gibi) yaşamak ve yaşatmakta bir mahzur yoktur.
Ortak kültürümüze, Milli Türk Kültürüne farklılık, renk, koku, güzellik veren ve zenginleştiren ve adına alt kültürler bu değerleri bireysel olarak, aşiret ve boy bazında yaşamak başka bir iştir, milli kültürü inkar ederek ayrı bir kültür ve arkasından da ayrı bir millet olma iddiasında olmak ayrı bir iştir. Dini açıdan da bu tür bir ayrımcılık ve bölücülük bir Cahiliye Devri adeti olarak ırkçılıktır, zulümdür ve din bunu yasaklamıştır. Böyle bir anlayış hem millet olma anlayışına hem de Hepiniz birden Allahın ipine sarılın, ayrılıp tefrikaya düşmeyin, Bütün müminler kardeştir diyen İslâmiyetin de ruhuna terstir.

Bizim anlayışımıza göre Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletine vatandaşlık bağı ile bağlı olan her kes Türktür, biz kendini Türk hisseden her ferdi Türk olarak kabul ederiz. Bu bakımdan Kürt diye adlandırılan bölücü ve terör faaliyetlerine alet edilen vatandaşlarımızın da Türk olduklarını ve Türk milletinin ayrılmaz bir parçası olduklarını benimseriz.
Osmanlı arşiv belgeleriyle de bu sabittir. Tarihçi ve Osmanlı arşiv uzmanı Cevdet TÜRKAY, sabırla, onbinlerce belgeyi inceleyerek son derece önemli tespitlerde bulunmuştur:
 Büyük Türk soyu, ilk ve eski anayurdu olan Orta Asya yaylalarından Batıya doğru göç etmiş, birçok bölümlere ayrılmış, aynı anlama gelen boylar, oymaklar, aşiretler ve cemaatler meydana gelmiştir. Bunlar o kadar çoktur ki, daha önce belirttiğimiz gibi, toplam olarak sayısı binleri aşmış ( 7230 ) bulunmaktadır. ( ... ) Sonuç olarak bütün bu toplulukların Türk asıllı olduklarını kabul etmek doğru olur. Öte yandan; Kürd, Kürdi, Kürdiler, Kürtler nam-ı diğer Murtana, Kürt Mahmudlu, Kürdikanlı, Kürd Mehmedli, Kürd Mihmatlı gibi çeşitli adlar altında, belge ve defterlerde oymak, aşiret ve cemaatlerın bağlı olduğu topluluklar için, Türkmen Ekradı, Konar_Göçer Türk-manı, Türkmen taifesidenilmektedir... Adları Kürd, Kürdler, Karacakürt, Kürmanç olan oymak, aşiret ve cemaatlar bile Türkmendir. Yani Oğuz Türkerindendir. ( Cevdet Türkay, Başbakanlık Arşivi Belgelerine Göre Osmanlı İmparatorluğunda Oymak Aşiret ve Cemaatler, İst. 1979, s. 15-18 )

HALACOĞLUNUN AÇIKLAMALARI

Kayseride Türk Tarihi ve Kültüründe Avşarlar konulu sempozyuma katılan Türk Tarih Kurumu (eski) Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu, Kürtler ve Kürt Alevileri hakkında açıklamalarda bulundu.
Halacoğluna göre ve tabii tarihi gerçeklere göre de öyle; Türkiyede yaşayan Kürtlerin Türkmen kökenli, Kürt Alevilerinin ise Ermeni kökenli olduğu doğrusudur.

Osmanlı düzenli nüfus sayımı yapan ve bunları kayıt altına alan bir arşive sahiptir. Belli zamanlarda sayım yapılır ve etnik yapı tespit edilirdi. Özellikle dini azınlıklar vergi kapsamında olduklarından sayılarının tespiti son derece önemliydi. Üstelik askere de gitmezler, ticaret yaparak hayatlarını kazanırken Anadolunun insanı cepheden cepheye sürülür, kırılırdı. Kürtler Sünni olmalarına rağmen askere alınmazlardı.
Anadolu da insanlar bir müddet sonra bunu farkına vardılar. Kürt yazılmak bir avantaj. Askere gitmek yok, vergi yok. Hani şimdi maliyenin doğru beyanda bulunanı defalarca soyduğu gibi. Bize mi kaldı dürüstlük dediler ve yeni sayım dönemlerinde kendilerini Kürt yazdırmaya çalıştılar. Kayıtlarda Türkmen olarak geçen bir çok aşiret kendilerinin Kürt olarak yazılmasında ısrar edince kayıt memurları kendilerine göre bir çözüm buldular ve kayda Türkmeni ekrat yani Kürtleşmiş Türk olarak işlediler.

Osmanlılar da ekrat tanımlamasını konar-göçer aşiretler için kullanmışlardır. Yavuz Selim zamanında tutulmaya başlanan tahrir defterlerinde ekrat tabiri Türk olduğu kesin olan bir çok konar-göçer Türk aşireti için kullanılmıştır. Sadece birkaç örnek olmak üzere konar-göçer Kılıçlı, Döğer, Avşar, İğirmidörtlü aşiretleri sayılabilir. (Doç.Dr. Ali Tayyar Önder, Türkiyenin Etnik Yapısı S. 136). Konu ile ilgili olarak yazar Baki Öz, Ekrat Taifesi Osmanlıcada konar-göçer, henüz konar-göçerliği bırakmamış, Kürtleşmiş Türk boylarının adıdır, der. (Alevilerin Etnik Kimliği, s. 143.)

Alevi Kürtlere gelecek olursak olay burada çatallanmaya başlar. Kürtten alevi olmaz. Bakın Irakta Kürtlerde Alevi var mı? Yok. Barzani aşireti Sünni-nakşi, Talabani aşireti Sünni-kadiridir. Ama alevi yoktur.

Halacoğlunun açıklamasındaki gerçek bundan sonra anlaşılabilir. Türkiyede yaşayan Kürtlerin Türkmen kökenli, Kürt Alevilerinin ise Ermeni kökenli olduğu gerçeğini anlamak için bazı bilgilere ihtiyaç vardır. Devlet bu bilgileri bilir ama saklar. Kimse gücenmesin diye, her halde. (BURAYA BİR NOT DÜŞMEM GEREKİYOR, BİR TÜRK ETNİK AÇIDAN ERMENİ KÖKENLİ OLABİLİR Mİ? EVET KENDİNİ TÜRK HİSSEDİYOR VE BEN TÜRKÜM DİYORSA EVET OLABİLİR. BÖYLE BİR DURUMDA O KİMSEYE SEN TÜRK DEĞİLSİN DİYEMEYİZ)

ZİYA GÖKALPİN DEDİĞİ GİBİ:Türküm diyen her ferdi Türk tanımaktan, yalnız Türklüğe hıyaneti görülenler varsa cezalandırmaktan başka çare yoktur. (TERBİYENİN SOSYAL VE KÜLTÜREL TEMELLERİ SAYFA:23)

Kürt Tarihi isimli eserin yazarı Şeref Han da atalarının Bayındırlı Türkmen sülalerinden geldiğini belirtir ve Türk olmakla övünür.
Bitlis Sancakbeyi Şeref Han, 1597 yılında Osmanlı Padişahı IIIOLABİLİR. Mehmede tazimle sunduğu Şerefnâme adlı Kürt Boyu tarihinde, Kürtlerin Oğuz Handan beri Büyük Türklük camiasına mensup olduğunu kayıt ve teyit etmiştir.
Kitab-ı Dede Korkutda da Dicle Kürtleri/Kurmançların Boğduz Aman kütüğü ile Oğuzlara bağlandığı görülmektedir.

Elegeş Anıtı Ve Kürtler

Güney Sibiryada, Yenisey ırmağı kollarından Elegeş çayı çevresinde bulunmuş olan Elegeş yazıtında Kürt boyunun Hanı Alp Urungunun ülkesine, Hakanına, akrabalarında doyamadan 39 yaşında vefat ettiği, kendi ağzı ile anlatılır:
Kara budunum gayret edin! Ülke töresini bırakmayın! Heyhat, siz ülkem, hanım!
Kürt elinin Hanı Alp Urungu, Altınlı okluğumu belime bağladım, halkım! Otuz dokuz yaşımda.
Hanım! Ülkeme, sizlere heyhat doymadım, hanım heyhat! Ülkemden ayrıldım.
Bu anıt mezar ve kitabe de Kürtlerin Türklük camiasına mensup olduğunu göstermektedir.

Yeşil, Sarı, Kırmızı Renkler ve Türklük

Yeşil, sarı ve kırmızı renkler Türkler tarafından kutsal sayılan renkler olup tâ Göktürkler zamanından beri kullanılmaktadır.
1935de, Altaylarda; VII - XI asırlarda yaşamış Türk beylerinin mezarlarında yapılan kazılarda; yeşil, sarı, kırmızı ipekli elbise giydirilmiş cesetlerin bulunması, bu üç rengin Türklerde milli olduğu kadar dinî değere de haiz bulunduğunu göstermektedir. (Belleten Sayı 43, 1947)
Büyük Selçuklu Devleti ve Osmanlı Devletinin Bayrak ve Sancaklarının Renkleri de Yeşil, Sarı, Kırmızı İdi

İranlı büyük alim Abdülcelil Kazvini (1110-1189), Kitabun Nakz adlı eserinin 608. sayfasında şöyle diyor:
Selçukluların melikleri ve sultanları eğer yüzbin asker toplarlarsa, siyah sancak askerlerde bulunmazdı; yeşil, sarı ve kırmızı sancak bulundururlardı.
Osmanlı İmparatorluğu ordularında da sancaklar, bayraklar ve tuğlar yeşil, sarı ve kırmızı renklerden oluşmuştur.
Yine Nevruz-Nevroz denen bayram bütün Türklerin milli bayramıdır.
Kürt Meselesi adlı Fransızca kitabın yazarı Dr. Mehmet Şükrü Sekban da Kürtlerin Turani bir ırk olduğunu ve Türkler gibi Kürtlerinde anavatanlarının Orta Asya olduğunu ve Orta Asyadan göç yoluyla geldiklerini savunur ve Kürtlerin Orta Asyadan geliş yönlerini ve yerlerini gösteren bir haritaya kitabında yer verir (sayfa 19-20)ve şöyle der:  Kürtler asla Âri değildir. Sami de değildir. Bazı Alman bilginlerinin iddialarına göre, Kürtler Turanîdir.(sayfa:19)

Dr. Sekban, aynı kitabın 38. Ve 39. Sayfalarında şöyle der:  Kürtlerle Türkler aynı ırktandır. Kürtlerde, Türklerde aynı ırktan olduklarına göre, birleşmekle yeni Türk milletini teşkil edeceklerdir. Bu milletin canlı ruhu, bundan böyle, sadece bir ideal için çarpan kalplere ateş ve canlılık verecektir. Hiçbir kuvvet KARDEŞ ÇOCUKLARI  olan bu iki halkın birleşmesini ve kaynaşmasını engelleyemeyecektir. Üstelik din birliğinin yardımıyla, örf ve adetlerin mezcedilmesi, birbirleri arasındaki iktisadi tesanüt (dayanışma), idari ve adli müesseselerin aynı oluşu onları bir kalıpta öylesine şekillendirmiştir ki bazen birini diğerinden ayırmak güç olur. Osmanlı hanedanının saltanatı altındaki halklarımız, nesilden nesile aynı gelenekler altında yaşamış, aynı saadet ve bedbahtlık devrelerini geçirmiş, aynı sevinç aynı müşterek kültürün tesirlerini hissetmişlerdir. Hiç şüphe yok ki silah arkadaşlığı bu ittifakta baş rolü oynar. Türklerin ve Kürtlerin bu devamlı karışımı, onların, milli ruhun müşterek hazinesine, kendilerine has vasıfları katmalarına imkân verdi. İstikbalde de bu böyle olacaktır. Asıl adımız TURANİdir. Dr. Sekban daha sonra aynı kitapta .Kürtleri Mustafa Kemalin çizdiği yola davet ediyorum der. (Dr. Mehmet Şükrü Sekban, Kürt Meselesi, sayfa:38-39, Ankara 1979)

Türkçülüğün Esaslarının yazarı ve aslen Diyarbakırlı olan Ziya GÖKALP, Diyarbakırın, Doğu ve Güneydoğu vilayetlerimizin Türklükleri ile ilgili bilgiler verdikten sonra; Bununla beraber, dedelerimin bir Kürt yahut Arap muhitinden geldiğini anlasaydım, yine Türk olduğuma hüküm vermekte tereddüt etmeyecektim. Çünkü milliyetin yalnız terbiyeye dayandığını da sosyal incelemelerle anlamıştım diyor. ( Gökalp, Terbiyenin Sosyal ve Kültürel Temelleri, 227, ) Yine GÖKALP: Kürtleri sevmeyen bir Türk varsa Türk değildir. Türkleri sevmeyen bir Kürt var sa Kürt değildir. demiştir. ( Z.Gökalp, Küçük Mecmua s.162 1. sayı Diyarbakır ) . Bu sözleri Alparslan TÜRKEŞTE sık sık tekrarlar ve  Bizler ne kadar Türk isek; onlarda o kadar Türktür. Onlar ne kadar Kürt ise biz de o kadar Kürdüz derdi.
Bir milleti oluşturan boylar ve kabileler arasında ayrımcılık yapmak nasıl İslama ters düşüyorsa o milleti oluşturan kabile, boy veya aşiretlerin bölücülük ve yapmaları da İslama göre asabiyet ve ırkçılıktır. Kürtler Türk milletini oluşturan kabilelerden, aşiretlerden veya boylardan birisi olarak Türk milletini oluşturan her fert gibi aynı hak ve özgürlüklere sahip birinci sınıf millettaşlarımızdır.

Muharrem Günay tarafından (30-07-09 Saat 15:26:57 ) değiştirilmiştir. 
__________________________________________________ ______________

KÜRTLERiN TÜRKLÜGÜ TEZi

Kürtlerin Türklüğünü savunan tez temelde İskitlerin Türk olduğu ve Kürtlerin;İskitlerin Kafkasyanın kuzeyinden gelip Doğu Anadolu ve Vanın bir bölümünü işgallerinden sonra ortaya çıktığı görüşüne dayanmaktadır.Bu tezi ilk ortaya atan Kürtlerin Türklüğü adlı eserinde Prof.F.Kırzıoğlu olmuştur.Kırzıoğlu adı geçen eserin girişinde ....Kürtlerin İranlı kökenden geldiğini gösteren bir bilgi yoktur.Hint-Avrupa kavimlerinin hiçbirisinde,tarih boyunca Kürt veya benzer bir adla tanınan ulus,oy veya oymak yaşamadığı gibi bugün de yoktur.Böyle iken,Türklüğün beşiği Orta Asyanın kuzey kesimindeki yukarı Yenisey boyundan Orta-Tunadaki Mazaristana değin uzayan Türk-Oğuz bölgeleri ile atlı göçebe türk urukları arasında Kürt ve Kürdak adını taşıyan anadili Türkçe topluluklar yaşaya gelmiştir.Bunun gibi,Türkeli (Türkistan) ülkesini ikiye ayıran Tanrıdağlar (Tiyenşan)dan Fırata değin bölgelerdeki İrana komşu bulunan Kürt adlı kavimler de tarihte tanındıkları çağdan beri Sakalı (İskit) Oğuz,Türkmen soyundan ve onların kalıntıları bilinmiştir demektedir.

Bu savın değerlendirmesine geçmeden önce Kürtlerin Türklüğü tezini tarih,sosyal kültür,dilbilim alanlarında uzman Dr.MahmutRişvanoğlu,Prof.Dr.B.Ögel,Prof.H.D.Yıldız ,Prof.M.Eröz,Prof.Dr.B.Kodaman,Prof.Dr.A.H.Çay,Pro f.Dr.T.Gülensay,N.Sevgen,M.Şerif Fırat,E.Yavuz,Şükrü Seferoğlu,Ord.Prof.H.Velidi Togan,Prof.Aydın Tane,Hayri Başbuğ gibi daha birçok araştırmacının katkılarıyla geliştirildiğini belirtmek gerekir.Prof.Kırzıoğlu Kürtlerin Türklüğünü İskitlere (Sakalar)a dayandırırken diğer yandan birçok kavmin menşeine ait belgelere dayanarak bazı tespitlerde bulunmuştur.Buna göre Kürtler birçok örede,bölgede Türklere bağlı tire,oymak uruğ olarak yaşamışlardır.Ayrıca aslen Türk olan birçok topluluk Kalaçlar,Gürler,İğirmidörtlüler vs.tarih içinde zaman zaman Kürt olarak anılmışlardır.Birçok türk bölgesinde Kürt coğrafyası olarak anılan yöreler mevcuttur.

Kırzıoğlu Kürtleri a)Yenisey/Sayan Altay b)Batı Tüstan/Afgan Horasan c)Dağıstan-Macar d)Kur-Aras/Aran ve ayrıca Dicle bölgesi itibariyle inceler.
Birçok yerli yabancı kaynaklara dayanarak ve örnekleriyle bu bölgelerde Kürt ve Türklerin iç içe,yanyana yaşadıklarını kanıtlar.
Kürtlerin Türklüğünü savunan diğer araştırmacılar ise dil bölümünde özetlediğimiz Oğuz Dilinin Kürtçeye olan ciddi etkilerini ortaya koyarlar ve özellikle folklor ve kültür birliğini belgeleyen değerli incelemeler sunarlar.Aynı araştırmacılar bugün Türkiyede Kürtlerin yaşadığı bölgelerdeki yüzlerce yerleşim biriminin adlarının Türkçe olduğuna dikkat çekerler ve pek çok Kürt bilinen aşiretin Türk olduklarını kanıtlarlar.
Kürtlerin asli kökenlerinin Türk olduğu tezini şu bulgu,belge ve kaynaklardaki bilgiler desteklemektedir.

1. Yenisey Elegeşteki Alp Urungu yazıtı.
2. Bizans arşivinde mevcut,830 yılına ait,Karadenizin Kuzeyinde,batı Sibiryada yaşayan Kürt isimli boyun Türk olduğunu gösteren belgeler.(Prof.Dr.F.Kırzıoğlu,Kürtlerin Türklüğü,sf.29)
3. Gyula Nemert,Prof.Dr.L.Rosanyi gibi Macar tarihçilerin,Macar birliğinin kurulmasında önemli rol oynamış Kürt isimli boyun Türk olduğunu ortaya koymuş olmaları.
4. Evliya Çelebinin Seyahatnamesi ve Şerefnamedeki veriler.
5. Orta Asyada,doğu Sibiryada,Kafkas-Hazar bölgesinde halkı Türk olan Kürt isimli yerleşim birimlerinin mevcudiyeti,bu bölgelerde Kürt isimli ya da Kürt bilinen bir çok tire,urug ve boyun Türk olmaları.
6. 24 Oğuz boyundan biri olan Peçeneklerdeki oymak,kişi ve köy adlarıyla Doğu Anadoluda mevcut yerleşim birimleri.
7. Anadoluda ve Orta Asyada Kartı isimli köylerin mevcudiyeti ve Kartıların,Sakalarla ilişkilendirilebilir olmaları.
8. Dede Korkut Oğuznamelerindeki bilgiler.
9. Kürtçedeki Oğuz Türkçesinin derin izleri ve Kürtçede mevcut 500ü aşkın Göktürkçe,Kırgızca kelime
10. Kürt geleneklerinin(ülüş,koçkatımı),Kürt folklorunda (müzik,oyunlar,dokuma,destan,batıl inançlar,tekerleme,bilmece bulmaca vs.) Kürt kültüründe (12li hayvan takvimi,12 ve 24lü idari yapı vs.) var olan Türklük öğeleri.(Türklük ve Kürtlük bölümünde ayrıntılı bilgi alabilirsiniz.)

Kürtlerin Türklüğü tezinin,yukarıdaki kapsamla,tarihçilerin yanı sıra,sosyologların arkeologların,dilbilimcilerin de katılımıyla uzman bir ekip tarafından yeniden ele alınarak,Karduların,Orta Asya ve Sakalarla yeniden ele alınarak,Karduların,Orta Asya ve Sakalarla ilişkisinin açıklığa kavuşturulması,Rus,Orta Asya Türk Cumhuriyetleri,İran,Bizans,Macaristan arşivlerinin değerlendirilmesi sadece Kürtlerin asli kökenlerinin Türk olduğu gerçeğini pekiştirmek bakımından değil,söz konusu coğrafyada yaşamış bir çok kavmin tarihini aydınlatmak bakımından da bilime ve Türk tarihine büyük bir hizmet olur.
Burada bir gerçeği önemle belirtmek gerekir.
Orta Asyadan kalkıp,Sibirya üzerinden batıya giden Avrupa Hunlarının bir kısmı,Peçenekler,Uzlar (Oğuzlar),Kumanlar,Ongurlar,Bulgarlar dahil birçok Türk boyu gibi,Türk Kürtlerde buralarda önce din sonra dil değiştirerek asimile olmuşlardır.

Orta Asyadan,Orta Doğuya Türk olarak gelen Kürtler ise burada,İran ve kısmen Arap unsurlarla ve de içlerinde Türklerinde bulunduğu küçük yerli unsurlarla karışarak yeni bir dil,yeni bir kültür,yeni bir kimlik oluşturmuşlardır.
Bu yeni unsur,8.yüzyıldan itibaren bölgeye gelmeye başlayan Türkler ve 1040dan itibaren,özellikler 1072 ve sonrasında Doğu Anadolu,Kuzey Irak,İranın Anadolu sınırı,ve Suriyeye hakim olan Oğuz Türkleriyle yeni bir kaynaşma yaşamıştır.
Ve bu kaynaşma,1072 tarihinden bugüne 900 yılı aşkın bir süredir devam etmektedir.
Bugün,Orta Doğuda Kürt olarak tanımlanan topluluk böylelikle bir tarihi sürecin oluşumudur.
Sonuç olarak,bugünkü Ortadoğu Kürt tabakasını oluşturan topluluk,bu bölgeye Orta Asyadan gelmiş,özellikle dil unsuru ve manevi değerler bağlamında ve bir ölçüde antropolojik tip ortalamasıyla ve tarihi veriler değerlendirildiğinde baskın olarak Türklük,kısman İranlılık ve Araplığın kaynaşmasının ağır bastığı,yerli toplulukların da karıştığı bir sentezi temsil etmektedir.
Kürtlerin Türk oldukları tezini destekleyen,doğrulayan geniş bilgi,Tarihi süreç İçinde Kürt Kelimesi ve Anlamı,Kürtçe ve Kürtçedeki Türkçe Öğeler,Türklük ve Kürtlük bölümlerinde verilmiştir.

TSeyfettin Tarih Pazar, 07 Aralık 2008 07:44 Yazan TSeyfettin
__________________________________________________ __________________________

210) KÜRTLER VE TÜRKLÜK

Yayin Tarihi 23 Temmuz, 2008 
Kategori KATEGORİLENMEMİŞ

KÜRTLER VE TÜRKLÜK

Türk Milleti son 200 yıldır enerjisinin çok ciddi bir kısmını ecnebiler tarafından kotarılan ve iç aktörler tarafından sahneye konan Kürtçülük meselesine harcıyor.

Osmanlının son dönemleri ve Kurtuluş Savaşı yılları da dâhil olmak üzere günümüze kadar gerekli tedbirler alınmadığı için kartopu gibi büyüyerek gelen bu sorun, önümüzdeki yıllarda da gündemi işgal edecek, millet ve devlet olarak büyük enerji kaybına neden olacaktır.

Özellikle son 25 yıldır yaşanan fiili çatışma ve terör dönemi, Türk Milletine ve Türk Milli Devletine maddi ve manevi açıdan çok büyük kayıplar yaşatmıştır.

Günümüze kadar Kürtçülük sorunu üzerine çok şey yazılmış ve söylenmiştir. Ama bunlar gelen tehlikenin büyüklüğüne işaret etmekten ve soruna köklü çözümler önermekten ziyade olaya yüzeysel bakan, iyi niyetli ürünler.[1]

Tabii konunun tartışılmasını ve değişik çözüm önerilerinin gündeme getirilmesini her açıdan iyi saymak lazım.

Ama şunu da kabul etmek gerekir ki, daha sorunun ilk başlıklarında bile bir sis perdesi vardır. Ve hatta denilebilir ki, bu sis perdesinin kalkmasını engelleyenler bizzat bu işi kotaranlar ve sahneye koyanlardır.

Sorunun bütününde çözüm zaten söz konusu değildir ve geçen her saniye Türk milleti için can, para ve zaman kaybı demektir.

Bu kısa makale, Kürtlerin Türk Milli Kimliği içersindeki yerine kısa bir değinmedir ve Kürtçülük sorununun çözümü üzerine mütevazı bir katkı yapmak için kaleme alınmıştır.

Milletin Unsurları

Milleti meydana getiren unsurları bazı filozoflar soy birliği, dil birliği, tarih birliği gibi tek etkenle açıklamaya çalışmışlarsa da, insan topluluğunun ulaştığı bu olgunluk çağını tek etkene bağlamak ilmi bir davranış sayılmamaktadır.[2]

Türklüğün büyük dâhisi Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, Türk Milletinin kuruluşunda etkili olan doğal ve tarihi etkenleri şöyle sıralamaktadır:

a- Siyasal varlıkta birlik
b- Dil birliği
c- Yurt birliği
d- Irk ve köken birliği
e- Tarihi yakınlık
f- Ahlaki yakınlık[3]
Şimdi Türk Milli Kimliğini oluşturan bu etkenleri Kürtler açısından sırasıyla ele almaya çalışalım.
a- Siyasal Varlıkta Birlik

Kürtlerin yaşadığı ve tarih boyunca buralarda Türklerin devletler kurması ile Kürtler de bu siyasal organizasyonların bir parçası oldular.

Ana hatları ile ifade etmek gerekirse, Sakalar ile başlayan bu siyasal birlik, Avrupa Hunları ile devam etti. Selçuklular ve Osmanlılar ile de Türkiye Cumhuriyetine intikal etti.[4]

Günümüzde de Kürtlerin büyük bir kısmı Türklerle Türkiye Cumhuriyeti çatısı altında yaşamaktadır.

Kürtlerin yaşadığı diğer alanlar da Türk Devletinin ilgisi alanında bulunmaktadır.

b- Dil Birliği

Bugün Kürtlerin kullandığı ve adına Kürtçe denilen bir konuşma dili vardır. Güneydoğumuz başta olmak üzere Irak, İran ve Suriyenin bazı yörelerinde Türkmenlerle iç içe dağılmış olan Kürt toplulukları tarafından kullanılmaktadır.

Bu dil yer yer farklı olmasına ve kimi yerlerde birbirini anlamada güçlük çekilmesine rağmen özellikle Kürtçü çevrelerde ortak bir dil gibi dayatılmaktadır.

Yapılan araştırmalar, esasen Kürtçenin Osmanlı Türkçesi gibi yapma bir dil olduğunu ortaya koymuştur. Yani nasıl Osmanlıca Türkçe, Farsça ve Arapçanın karışımından oluşan yapma bir dil ise, Kürtçe de böyledir. Nasıl Osmanlı Türkçesi Türkçe kabul ediliyorsa, Kürtçe de bunun gibi Türkçenin bir koludur.

Kürtçe, Ön-Türkçe ve Türkçenin ile Farsça ve Arapçanın etkisi altında oluşmuştur.

Bu etki sadece sözcüklerde değil, gramerde de görülür. Kürtçenin gramerinde bu üç dilin özellikleri vardır.

Bazı Kürtçü çevrelerin Kürtçe gramer olarak da çok zengin bir dildir tezi, temelde üç dilin etkisi altında oluşmasından kaynaklanır.

Kürtlerden ayrı bir millet oluşturmak için birçok çalışmalar yapan Ruslar, Petersburg Akademisinde Kürtçe kelimeleri tetkik etmişlerdir. Tespit ettikleri 8307 kelimeden;

* 3080inin Türkçe
* 2640ının Farsça
* 2000inin Arapça olduğu ortaya çıkmıştır.[5]

Şu an Kürtçede kullanılan pek çok Ön-Türkçe kelime bulunması Kürtlerin kökeni hakkında ipucu vermektedir.

Kürt kelimesinin Kürtçede bir karşılığı yoktur ve tamamen Türkçe bir kelimedir. Kürtçe bilen ve hatta Kürtçü yayınlarda bile Kürt kelimesinin Kürtçe anlamı üzerinde ciddi bir açıklama yoktur.

Kürtlerin kendilerini ifade için asıl kullandıkları Kurmanç kelimesi de tamamen Türkçe bir kelimedir. İstenç, kıvanç, güvenç gibi nç takısı ile oluşturulan kelimeler dünya dilleri üzerinde sadece Türkçede vardır.

Çözüm olarak, Kürtçü çevreler tarafından yayımlanan Kürtçe sözlükler esas alınarak Kürtçe olduğu iddia edilen kelimelerin kökenlerine inilmeli ve sonuçlar kamuoyu ile paylaşılmalıdır.

Günümüzde ise, sadece Türkiyede yaşayanlar değil; Irak, İran ve Suriyede yaşayan Kürtler büyük oranda İstanbul Türkçesini kullanır hale gelmiştir.

c- Yurt Birliği

Kürtçü çevrelerin dillerine sakız yaptıkları bir iddia da şu: Türkler, bu topraklara bin yıl önce geldi, oysa biz Kürtler en başından beri buradayız

Oysa tarihi kayıtlar, bu tezi yalanlamaktadır.

Atatürkün dediği gibi Anadolu, en az 7 bin senelik Türk beşiğidir[6]

Tarih sahnesine çıkan ilk Türk kavmi Su (Saka) Türkleri, MÖ. 7000 ile 625 tarihleri arasında varlıklarını sürdürmüşlerdir[7] ve kurdukları imparatorluğun sınırları ise Çin hududundan, Afganistan, Kafkaslar, Anadolu, İran, Suriye, Filistin ve Mısır kapılarına kadar uzanmaktaydı.[8]

Avrupa Hun Türk Devletinin sınırları Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluyu da kapsıyordu.

Diğer taraftan, Kürtlerin yaşadığı yurtlar, hiçbir zaman Türklerden ayrı olmamıştır. Sadece Anadolu ve Ortadoğu değil, Avrupa Hunları ile Macaristan ve Slovakyaya yerleşen Kürtler bunun en iyi delilidir.[9]

Orta Asyada da birçok yerleşme adının Kürt olduğu ve Asyanın içlerine kadar Kürtlerin yaşadığını da belirtmek lazım.[10]

Bugün ise, hâlihazırda Kürtlerin büyük bir kısmı Türkiye topraklarında yaşamaktadır ve İranda, Irakta, Suriyede Türkmenlerle iç içe yaşayanlar da Türk Devletinin ve Türk Milliyetçilerinin ilgi alanındadır.

d- Irk ve Köken Birliği

Kürtlerin Türk Milli Kimliği içinde olmadığına dair itirazlardan birisi de Kürtlerin ayrı bir soydan ve kökenden geldiğidir.

Kürtçü çevreler, kendilerine yeni bir soy-köken bulmak için adeta ava çıkmışlardır ve ne kadar tarih olmuş devlet-medeniyet varsa kendilerine mal etmektedirler. Hatta işi daha da ileri götürenler Nemrutun ve Hz. İbrahimin, Hz. Nuhun Kürt olduğunu iddia edenler bile vardır.[11]

Hatta başka iddia sahiplerine göre, atın ilk ehlileştirilmesinde, ilk tekerleğin döndürülmesinde, gökyüzüne ilkel teleskopun doğrulmasında, ilk destanın söylenmesinde, ilk şiirin yazılmasında, Tanrı ve Tanrıçaların beğenip seçip ilk ayaklarını basmalarında, aile hayatına karışıp çoluk çocuk sahibi olmalarında, aritmetik, tıp, ticaret, dış ilişkiler, diplomasi, barış antlaşmaları, ilk türküler, ilk yontular, ilk mutfağın, tiyatronun yaratılmasında Kürtlerin alın teri vardır.[12]

Kürtçülerin elle tutulur ve bilimsel değeri olan bir Kürt Tarihi yazamamaları da ayrıca dikkate değer.

Yazamazlar; çünkü tarihi kayıtlar Kürtlerin soy olarak Türk olduğunu söylemektedir ki, Kürtçülerin kökenlerini dayamaya çalıştıkları Medler gibi, birçok kavimin Turanî, yani Ön-Türk olduğunu da belirtmek gerekir.

Ancak Kürtlerin Türk olup olmadıklarını genlerinden de anlamak mümkündür. İtalyada hüküm süren Etrüsklerin bile Türk olduğunu DNA testi ile ortaya çıkmışken,[13] Kürtlerin DNAsı neden incelenmesin?

Hayatını Kürtçülük yaparak geçiren, fakat sonradan pişman olarak Kürt Sorunu adlı bir kitap yazan Dr. Şükrü Mehmet SEKBAN da 10 yıllık tetkikleri neticesinde Kürtlerin antropolojik olarak Türklerden ayırt edilemeyeceğini söyler.[14]

e- Tarihi Yakınlık

Tarihi kayıtlar ittifak halinde şunu söylemektedir ki, Kürtler, bilinen tarihleri boyunca bir Türk boyu olarak diğer Türk boyları ile iç içe yaşamışlardır.

Sadece 1071le başlayan bir tarihi birliktelik değildir bu.

Orta Asyadan Avrupaya, Kafkaslara ve Ortadoğuya kadar Türklerin tarih boyunca hüküm sürdüğü, Hun ve Oğuz göçleri ile yayıldığı bütün coğrafyalarda Kürtlerin, Türklerle bir soy, tarih ve yurt birliği vardır.

f- Ahlaki Yakınlık

Günümüzde Kürtlerin sadece ahlak olarak değil, gelenek, görenek, örf ve adetler bakımından da Türklerden ayırmak zordur.
Sadece ahlaki kurallar değil, Kürtçülerin istismar ettikleri kitleler üzerinde ciddi saha araştırmaları yapılmalı, bunların dip kültürü incelenmeli ve Türk kültürü ile bağları deşifre edilmelidir.

Bu bağlamda;
http://288757.forumromanum.com/membe...asci-piya.html

----------

